# Ryzen 5600x - Leise Kühlung



## Rumpel1984 (18. Dezember 2020)

Hi Leute,

ich hab mich entschieden jetzt einen Ryzen 5600x zu kaufen und würde ihn gern per AIO Wasserkühlung kühlen. Nun gibt es natürlich schon viele Threads und Videos etc. mich interessieren aber vor allem Erfahrungen mit Wasserkühlungen von Corsair. Ich weiß nicht wieso, aber irgendwie mag ich Corsair als Firma sehr und würde mich gern mehr mit deren Zeug ausstatten. Also, wer hat Erfahrungen? Natürlich auch gern mit anderen Kühlungen. Ach und eines ist mir auch wirklich wichtig: Leise muss es sein! 

Vielen Dank und genießt die Festtage

Jan


----------



## flx23 (18. Dezember 2020)

Leise kühlung hängt letztendlich von der verfügbaren kühlflache und der Umgebungstemperatur ab. 
Ein guter Luft Kühler schenkt einer wasserkühlung mit 240er oder 360er fast nichts, ist aber merklich billiger. 
Einiger Vorteil einer wakü ist, daß man um den Prozessor mehr Platz hat und es schicker aussieht. 

Bzgl. Der Marke kann ich nicht ganz so viel dazu sagen. An sich sollten die AOIs aber, je nach Serie, ganz brauchbar sein


----------



## hundElungE (18. Dezember 2020)

Moin, bei einer AiO sollte man bedenken dass die Haltbarkeit der Pumpe endlich ist, und die Komponenten nicht tauschbar sind. Irgendwann fängt es an zu rattern o.ä.


----------



## Rumpel1984 (18. Dezember 2020)

Cool, vielen Dank an euch. Thema Luftkühlung, was würdet ihr denn da empfehlen? Momentan hab ich einen Ryzen 3 3100 mit einem Low Profile Noctua Kühler in einem Mini ITX Gehäuse. Daher bin ich nicht sicher, ob so ein dicker Tower Kühler reinpassen würde


----------



## buggs001 (18. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe den hier auf meinem 5600X verbaut...








						Thermalright ARO-M14 Grau | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Thermalright ARO-M14 Grau ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Bauart: Tower-Kühler • Abmessungen mit Lüfter: 140x162x141.5mm (BxHxT) • Abmessungen ohne Lüfter: 140x162… ✔ CPU-Kühler ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				



(Gibts auch mit orangem Deckblech, was gut zu meinem Gigabyte-Board passt)

Kühlt mit meiner Extrasilent-Kurve sehr gut und leise.
Muss allerdings ins Gehäuse passen.


----------



## bastian123f (18. Dezember 2020)

Welches Gehäuse hast du, bzw welches möchtest du dir zulegen?


----------



## Rumpel1984 (18. Dezember 2020)

Ich hab das fractal design define nano s, schön klein, aber trotzdem Platz für alles, was notwendig ist


----------



## flx23 (18. Dezember 2020)

Ich hab auf meinem 3900x einen Dark rock 4 pro. Der läuft aber auch nur bei maximal 50 bis 60 Prozent an Drehzahl damit es schon leise bleibt 


An sich wäre auch ein top blower interessant wenn es in ein kleines Gehäuse muss. Die haben oft weniger als 120mm Höhe und trotzdem gute Leistung 





__





						Luftkühlung CPU-Kühler mit Sockel: AM4, Kühlung: aktiv, Höhe bis (mit Lüfter): bis 130mm, TDP-Klassifizierung ab 150W Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

Preisvergleich und Bewertungen für Luftkühlung CPU-Kühler mit Sockel: AM4, Kühlung: aktiv, Höhe bis (mit Lüfter): bis 130mm, TDP-Klassifizierung ab 150W




					geizhals.de
				




Hier mal alls was 150 Watt kann und kleiner als 130mm ist. 
An sich reicht für deine CPU auch weniger aber dann wird es wieder lauter


----------



## Rumpel1984 (18. Dezember 2020)

Bei meiner Suche bin ich gerade auf die *Arctic Freezer II  *gestoßen und es scheint das Ding ist richtig gut... was denkt ihr, hat die jemand schon ?


----------



## Meroveus (18. Dezember 2020)

Rumpel1984 schrieb:


> Cool, vielen Dank an euch. Thema Luftkühlung, was würdet ihr denn da empfehlen?


Auf meinem 5600X (alle Kerne auf 4,7GHz übertaktet) sitzt ein NH-D15 @ 800rpm (Chromax Black). Der hat 80° selbst beim Encodieren noch nie gesehen.


----------



## bastian123f (18. Dezember 2020)

Sehr gutes Case. Habe ich auch für meinen 2ten PC. Leider gibt es fast keine 280er AIOs mit einem passenden Radiator für diese Case. Bis jetzt habe ich nur die gefunden: ORCUS 280 RBW und EVGA CLC 280

Und ich persönlich gehe nicht unter einem 280er. Da sind eigentlich die größeren Luftkühler besser. Vor allem, weil mein System im IDLE lautlos ist, weil sich alles ausschaltet (sogar HDD wenn nicht benötigt).

Ein NH-D15 passt da leider nicht rein (hat 165mm und das Gehäuse bietet 162mm) Evtl könnte gerade noch so ein Dark Rock Pro 4 mit 163mm reinpassen.
Ein NH-D15*S *oder ein NH-D14 würden sicher reinpassen. Der Shadow Rock 2 und der Le Grand Macho RT passen auch.


----------



## facehugger (19. Dezember 2020)

Wieviel Platz für den CPU-Kühler haste denn überhaupt in deinem Case...

Gruß


----------



## wuselsurfer (19. Dezember 2020)

facehugger schrieb:


> Wieviel Platz für den CPU-Kühler haste denn überhaupt in deinem Case...
> 
> Gruß


Inder Höhe viel, sonst wenig:
https://www.fractal-design.com/de/products/cases/define/define-nano-s-window/black/  .

Wenn der paßt, würde ich den nehmen:
https://geizhals.de/scythe-mugen-5-pcgh-edition-scmg-5pcgh-a1603022.html?hloc=at&hloc=de   .

Den hörst Du nie wieder.


----------



## facehugger (19. Dezember 2020)

Jo, der Mugen würde reinpassen, reicht gut aus und kostet relativ günstig...

Gruß


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (19. Dezember 2020)

Es gibt noch den Scythe Fuma *2*, der laut PCGH sehr gut sein soll. Etwas kleinerer Doppelturmkühler als der NH D15 oder der Dark Rock Pro 4, aber offenbar kaum geringere Kühlleistung zumindest, so der Kühler leise laufen soll. Der kostet ca. 52 €:








						Scythe Fuma: Günstiger CPU-Doppelturmkühler im PCGHX-Test
					

Der Scythe Fuma verfügt über zwei 120-mm-Lüfter, von denen je ein Exemplar vor einem Kühlblock montiert ist. Mit unter 45 Euro ist das Modell für einen Kühler in Doppelturmbauweise vergleichsweise günstig. Das Community-Mitglied Oromis16 hat sich angesehen, was der Fuma für diesen Preis bietet...




					www.pcgameshardware.de
				



Edit: ACHTUNG - das ist ein Test vom älteren Fuma. Der neue Fuma *2* wird mit Werten auf dieser Internetseite weiter unten im PCGH-TestRanking angegeben.
Fragt sich, wie groß der Unterschied vom Fuma 2 zum Mugen 5 PCGH ist. Ich fand leider nur einen Testvergleich mit dem Fuma-Vorgängermodell:





						Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH CPU Cooler Review
					

The brand new Mugen 5 PCGH CPU Cooler by Scythe my be almost completely inaudible but it still offers almost equal cooling efficiency as the original Mugen 5.




					www.nikktech.com
				



Ich habe den NH D15, der allerdings "nur" meinen 2700X kühlt und bin mit dem sehr zufrieden. Wie Bastian123f schrieb, passt der aber nicht in dein Gehäuse. Laut Fractal passen CPU-Kühler mit maximaler Höhe von 160mm . Die NH-D15*S*-Variante könnte mit einem 120mm Lüfter ergänzt werden, wenn mensch an jenem 2 Lüfter dran haben wollte - was den dann aber noch teurer machen würde (85€/90€+X für Lüfter).

EDIT: Generell würde ich bei einem Kühlerkauf Supportpolitik des Herstellers (Vertrieb von Umrüstkits für neue Sockel), Qualität und auf sehr gute Kühlleistung achten, um Kühler möglichst lange nutzen zu können und unnötige Käufe zu vermeiden. Du schreibst ja, Du hast einen "Low Profile Noctua Kühler". Du könntest ja erst einmal schauen, ob dessen Kühlleistung nicht doch ausreicht ... und falls nicht, Dich fragen, warum Du Dir nicht gleich einen besseren gekauft hast ...


----------



## wuselsurfer (19. Dezember 2020)

EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Fragt sich, wie groß der Unterschied vom Fuma 2 zum Mugen 5 PCGH ist.


Das wird nicht viel sein.
Ich hab den Noctua und den Mugen 5 schon verbaut.

Der Noctua ist ein µ besser verarbeitet, ansonsten geben sie sich nichts, auch in der Kühlleistung.

Nur daß der Noctua das Doppelte kostet. 
Für den R5 5600 reicht der Mugen 5 allemal.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (19. Dezember 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das wird nicht viel sein.
> Ich hab den Noctua und den Mugen 5 schon verbaut.
> 
> Der Noctua ist ein µ besser verarbeitet, ansonsten geben sie sich nichts, auch in der Kühlleistung.
> ...


Wahrscheinlich. Die gleichen Lüfter haben Mugen und Fuma 2 ja , wenn auch mit unterschiedlicher Drehzahl, die mensch im UEFI dann aber sowieso einstellen kann/sollte. Die Drehzahl der Lüfter ist sowieso ein gewichtiger Punkt, der die Kühlkapazität bestimmt. Und wenn mensch einen leisen PC haben möchte, wird mensch einige Kühlerlüfter wohl kaum ausfahren wollen - was mensch bei der Kühlerwahl berücksichtigen kann. Ähem, was ich bei meinem Noctua ...  immerhin kann er auch leise und kühl 

EDIT: Ich fand gerade eine nützlichere Übersicht als meinen vorigen Link zum veralteten Fuma-Test:








						CPU-Kühler-Test: Das ist die beste Kühlung für Ihren PC
					

Sie suchen einen guten, luftbasierten Prozessorkühler? In unserem CPU-Kühler-Test finden Sie die besten von uns getesteten CPU-Kühler und eine Kaufberatung.




					ratgeber.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## DAU_0815 (19. Dezember 2020)

Rumpel1984 schrieb:


> Ich hab das fractal design define nano s, schön klein, aber trotzdem Platz für alles, was notwendig ist


Also passen nur MiniITX Boards in das Gehäuse. Damit ist jeder Kühler  mit 140mm Lüfter tot, weil zu breit bauend. Mit einem schmalen Scythe Fuma 2 machst Du rein gar nichts falsch, ich persönlich will kein Wasser im Rechner haben.








						Scythe Fuma 2 ab € 116,00 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Scythe Fuma 2 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Bauart: Tower-Kühler (Dual-Tower) • Abmessungen mit Lüfter: 137x155x131mm (BxHxT) • Lüfter: 1x 120x120x27… ✔ CPU-Kühler ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




Wenn Du 20,-€ sparen  willst, nimm diesen. Kühlt schlechter, aber reicht völlig und die Lüfter sind gut. Der Fuma mit seinen sechs Heatpipes und ordendlich Lamellenfläche sowie voller RAM kompatibilität ist aber aktuell das Maß der DInge.Kostet halt etwas mehr und mehr Leistung bringt es Dir nicht. Der Arctic "reicht".








						Arctic Freezer 34 eSports DUO rot ab € 47,78 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Arctic Freezer 34 eSports DUO rot ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Bauart: Tower-Kühler • Abmessungen mit Lüfter: 124x157x103mm (BxHxT) • Lüfter: 2x 120x120x25mm, 200-2100r… ✔ CPU-Kühler ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




oder diesen von Scythe, auch der "reicht" völlig








						Scythe Kotetsu Mark II ab € 89,90 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Scythe Kotetsu Mark II ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Bauart: Tower-Kühler • Abmessungen ohne Lüfter: 130x154x58mm (BxHxT) • Lüfter: 1x 120x120x27mm, 300-1200r… ✔ CPU-Kühler ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




Wenn es wirklich günstig sein soll und Dir auch 80°C egal sind, sind sie ja auch, nimm diesen








						Arctic Freezer 34 (ACFRE00052A) ab € 46,39 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Arctic Freezer 34 (ACFRE00052A) ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Bauart: Tower-Kühler • Abmessungen mit Lüfter: 124x157x86mm (BxHxT) • Lüfter: 1x 120x120x25mm, 200-1800rp… ✔ CPU-Kühler ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de


----------



## wuselsurfer (19. Dezember 2020)

Macht doch den TO nicht wuschig mit immer mehr Vorschlägen.
Mit dem Mugen 5 hat er Qualität solange der PC existiert und das System ist unhörbar.


----------



## DAU_0815 (19. Dezember 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Macht doch den TO nicht wuschig mit immer mehr Vorschlägen.


Ach, pappelerpapp, die Leute sind doch nicht doof. Jetzt hat einer einen Bereich von 25,- bis 50,-€ und kann nehmen, was er will. Das gib kontinuierlich Mehrleistung, die sich vor allem in weniger Krach äußern. Der kleinste reicht, der Mugen ist ein guter Kompromiss, der Fuma Luxus. Ist doch ganz einfach.


----------



## wuselsurfer (19. Dezember 2020)

DAU_0815 schrieb:


> Ach, pappelerpapp, die Leute sind doch nicht doof.


Manche reden halt zu viel.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (19. Dezember 2020)

DAU_0815 schrieb:


> Ach, pappelerpapp, die Leute sind doch nicht doof. Jetzt hat einer einen Bereich von 25,- bis 50,-€ und kann nehmen, was er will. Das gib kontinuierlich Mehrleistung, die sich vor allem in weniger Krach äußern. Der kleinste reicht, der Mugen ist ein guter Kompromiss, der Fuma Luxus. Ist doch ganz einfach.


... wobei der Preis zwischen den von dir als Kompromiss und Luxus bezeichneten Kühlern 5 Euro Unterschied ist. 
Egal, Du hast ja schon ein bisschen recht, wuselsurfer. Es läuft wohl auf ein paar 0,5-1 Gradschritte Unterschied hinaus.


----------



## DAU_0815 (19. Dezember 2020)

Es geht nicht um die Temperatur, es geht um den Krach.
Der Mugen ist merklich lauter als der Fuma bei gleicher
Kühlleistung. Aber lach Du nur, für manche ist Hörbarkeit
sehr wichtig, andere wollen lieber 10,-€ sparen.


----------



## flx23 (19. Dezember 2020)

Kauf dir einfach einen Kühler, probiere ihn aus und wenn er zu laut ist kommt er wieder zurück. 
Wenn er bleibt ist alles gut, ansonsten  weißt du auf jeden Fall was für dich zu laut ist.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (20. Dezember 2020)

DAU_0815 schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um die Temperatur, es geht um den Krach.
> Der Mugen ist merklich lauter als der Fuma bei gleicher
> Kühlleistung. Aber lach Du nur, für manche ist Hörbarkeit
> sehr wichtig, andere wollen lieber 10,-€ sparen.


Ich lachte aufgrund Deiner Formulierung nicht wegen dem Inhalt Deines Posts. Okay, aus der Praxis kenne ich beide nicht und brachte den Fuma 2 aufgrund des PCGH Testergebnisses/Rankings ein.


----------



## Rumpel1984 (20. Dezember 2020)

Hi Leute, ich wollte euch nur wissen lassen, wie ich mich entschieden habe:

Erstmal Danke, an alle, die mir ihre Tipps gegeben haben!

Also, ich habe gerade mal wieder bei Geizhals geschaut und gesehen, dass Minfactory den Ryzen 5 3600 tray für 188 Euro im Angebot hat. Da habe ich dann nicht mehr lange überlegt und zugegriffen. Dazu habe ich den Scythe Mugen 5 NATÜRLICH als PCGH-Version genommen.

1. Mich hat einfach gestört, dass ich den 5600x definitiv über UVP kaufen würde. Sowas muss wirklich nicht sein.
2. Ich denke, dass die Performance auch mit dem 3600 mehr als ausreichend sein wird.
3. Ich muss nicht mein Board BIOS Updaten, um die CPU zu nutzen.

Besten Dank, genießt die Festtage!


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (21. Dezember 2020)

Rumpel1984 schrieb:


> Hi Leute, ich wollte euch nur wissen lassen, wie ich mich entschieden habe:
> 
> Erstmal Danke, an alle, die mir ihre Tipps gegeben haben!
> 
> ...


Nicht falsch verstehen - so ganz nachvollziehbar und stimmig finde ich deine Entscheidung nicht. Ich meine, Du eröffnetest ja mit den Vorgaben/Vorstellungen wie 5600X, AIO, leise und machst nun ein Upgrade von 3100 auf 3600, gekühlt mit einem Mugen.  Eigentlich wolltest Du doch schnelleres und leiseres. Es scheiterte dann an Geduld, anderen Geldprioritäten?
Aber ja, schöne freie Tage und viel Spaß beim Zocken!


----------



## Rumpel1984 (22. Dezember 2020)

Hi, 

also ich denke schon, dass sich daraus ein ziemlich großer Performance Sprung ergeben wird, allein schon, weil ich eine Radeon 5600 XT habe und diese mit dem 3100 ein ziemliches bottleneck hat. Den Mugen habe ich mir angeschaut und gelesen, dass er angenehm leise sein soll. Das insgesamt klingt für mich besser, als einen überteuerten Preis für einen Prozessor zu bezahlen, mein Mainboard BIOS upzudaten und dann nicht sicher zu sein, ob die Kühlung klappt.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (22. Dezember 2020)

Hi! Deine Motivation/Ausgangslage hast du ja nicht so umfassend umrissen. Offenbar ist warten auf bessere Verfügbarkeit+niedrigere Preise bezüglich des Prozessors für Dich nicht in Frage gekommen ... Wie auch immer, ich hoffe, das Upgrade macht für Dich den gewünschten Unterschied.


----------



## Rumpel1984 (22. Dezember 2020)

---Update---

Da hab ich gleich mal die Rechnung bekommen 
Gerade nach der Arbeit hab ich den 3600 eingebaut und ... es wurde von meinen 16 nur 8 GB erkannt :/
Dann hab ich nochmal den 3100 reingebaut und tada, 16 GB wieder da. 

Jetzt geht der 3600 morgen wieder zu Mindfactory zurück, ich habe mal eine Gutschrift beantragt. Vielleicht hole ich dann in den nächsten Tagen doch noch einen 5600x, keine Ahnung.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (23. Dezember 2020)

Ach, wie blöd!  Die RAM-Riegel vertauscht eingesetzt, Bios-Update ... hätte ich wohl ausprobiert. Mit Troubleshooting kenne ich mich aber nicht wirklich aus. Vielleicht weiß wer andere*s etwas .... Andererseits wäre es doch ein "Wink des Schicksals", wie Du andeutest


----------



## flx23 (23. Dezember 2020)

Rumpel1984 schrieb:


> ---Update---
> 
> Da hab ich gleich mal die Rechnung bekommen
> Gerade nach der Arbeit hab ich den 3600 eingebaut und ... es wurde von meinen 16 nur 8 GB erkannt :/
> ...


Hier wäre es gut zu wissen wie schnell der Raum läuft, ob du beim einbauen des neuen Prozessors einen BIOS reset gemacht hast (ist zu empfehlen) und ob das neueste BIOS aufgespielt wurde. 

Wenn du den neuen Prozessor bekommst solltest du auf jeden Fall die oben genannten Dinge mal probieren. Zudem hoffe ich das zum einen ein Board hast das ryzen 5xxx unterstützt und auch schon das neue BIOS aufgespielt hast, sodass ryzen 5xxx laufen kann.


----------



## Rumpel1984 (23. Dezember 2020)

Guten Morgen,

also ich habe ein 16GB (2x 8192MB) G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16-18-18-38 Dual Kit
und dieses lief halt vorher wunderbar mit meinem 3100 und tut es auch jetzt.

Das Board ist ein ASRock Fatal1ty B450 Gaming-ITX/AC - ich hab es dieses Jahr erst gekauft und bisher kein BIOS Update gemacht, aber was sollte denn bei einem solchen Problem ein BIOS Update helfen?


----------



## flx23 (23. Dezember 2020)

Also es gab schon diverse Fälle wo ein BIOS Update die Kompatibilität von RAM und Prozessor verbessert hat.  Bei so etwas geht probieren immer über studieren. 

Wenn du dir einen 5xxx ryzen kaufen willst solltest du auf jeden Fall noch ein BIOS Update machen und auch schauen ob es für dein Board überhaupt schon ein BIOS gibt das ryzen 5xxx unterstützt


----------



## Rumpel1984 (23. Dezember 2020)

So, nun hab ich ein BIOS Update gemacht und was soll ich sagen: Der Prozessor machts und meine 16 GB sind auch da  Wunderbar, da freu ich mich echt es nochmal versucht zu haben. Zwar habe ich keine Idee, was wirklich der Grund war, weshalb es nun nicht funktioniert hatte, aber gut, so ist es wohl nunmal.


----------



## flx23 (23. Dezember 2020)

Es gibt sehr viele Stellschrauben. Diese sind bei der Auslieferung eben oft noch nicht final justier und dann funzt es nicht so wie es soll.


----------

